# New Super Mario Bros Wii is too hard



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Definitely too hard...

I've only had 2 consoles in my life:

1988 NES
2008 Wii

I could play Mario 1 or 3 all day and only get tripped up on the hardest levels.

Here I am on Mario Wii World 2 and I'm on my 3rd continue. God knows how hard it must get after this.

I know kids these days are awesome gamers, but the amount of skill required to play the new Mario seems way too hard to for a 'fun' game. Perhaps you need to be a hardcore 12 hours a day gamer...


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

yer man, i gave up when they changed from 2d to 3d, to complicated these days, still have my ps2 with grand theft auto and toca for oulton park practise!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

its not to bad i have a book that will be up for sale this weekend propley as i only used it to get the last few coins


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I wouldn't know, I ordered it as part of a wii bundle deal from Asda online but it was out of stock, it's still not turned up and now the people in the call centre are denying it was part of the deal.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

aod said:


> Definitely too hard...


You're too old!!!!!



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

bluepeter said:


> yer man, i gave up when they changed from 2d to 3d, to complicated these days, still have my ps2 with grand theft auto and toca for oulton park practise!


I didn't like Mario 64 with 3D, as cool as it looked, but didn't play much Mario after 3



The Cueball said:


> You're too old!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was afraid of that! LOL, it's been a while, but I really was the bee's knees at Mario 3 (even though i never completed it...  )

AT LAST I just managed to beat one of Bowsers minions in the castle of world 2! Admittedly i had a little help from youtube and super guide, but I did do it in the end. Not sure whether to play on or wait till tomorrow.

The tune in World 3 sounds a little bit like the beginning of 'A little respect' by Erasure. I LOL'd


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Two player and work as a team. It makes the game a whole lot easier and is great fun with the kids too.


----------

